
Linus Torvalds: 'Nvidia  is the worst we've ever dealt with' - Garbage
http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/18/linus-torvalds-nvidia-linux/
======
ColinWright
How many times will this be submitted?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4121698>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4123480>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4124097>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4124645>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4126185>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4126272>

------
MetaCosm
I love watching Linux talk, he looks like he is always suppressing rage (...
the hulk?). Also, this talk has one of my all time favorite quotes

"People who get offended should be offended." ... zen

